# Shimano XTR Schaltwerk am Cube gebrochen .. Hilfe - Gewährleistung o. Garantie



## sommy25 (24. Mai 2016)

Hallo,

mein Fahrrad ist 2 Monate alt. Erst war am Schaltröllchen ein Zahn abgebrochen, hat der Händler mir ersetzt.
Jetzt ist mir am Wochenende die Aufnahme am Schaltauge vom Schaltwerk gebrochen, einfach so, bei der Fahrt. Kette hat sich auch noch verhakt und das Schaltwerk hat den Rahmen beschädigt. Musste das Fahrrad viele Kilometer aus dem Harz schieben.

Was ist eure Meinung... Händler habe ich schon kontaktiert, die Antwort ist.. erst mal seit ihr dran.. ich bin richtig sauer!


----------



## Epic-Treter (24. Mai 2016)

Sowas passiert ganz gerne mal, wenn mal bei der Fahrt einfach so den falschen Gang drin hat, wie z.B. großes Kettenblatt und großes Ritzel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (24. Mai 2016)

Ist das Schaltauge oder das Schaltwerk defekt? Ersteres ist eine Sollbruchstelle und kostet ca. 10€.

Ursache kann neben dem des Vorposters auch ein hochfliegender Stein oder Ast gewesen sein.

Grüße


----------



## sommy25 (24. Mai 2016)

Gerade strecke, kein Stein, mittlere gang.. Schaltauge ist nicht defekt. 

Hersteller sagt, das er es an Cube schickt und die es wohl ablehnen werden.. 

Ich bitte euch, die Aufnahme bricht und verhakt sich (Kette bricht auf und blockiert) und es gibt eine Gewährleistung mit Beweislast und die liegt 6 Monate nicht bei mir.
Ich war nicht im Bikepark oder was auch immer.


----------



## Epic-Treter (24. Mai 2016)

Welches Teil ist denn Deiner Meinung nach das Schaltauge?


----------



## sommy25 (24. Mai 2016)

Das was am Rahmen befestigt ist, schwarz.. daran ist das Schaltwerk montiert, dass aufgebrochen ist.


----------



## Epic-Treter (24. Mai 2016)

Genau, das schwarze kaputte Teil, an dem das Schaltwerk befestigt ist. Das muss ausgetauscht werden zusammen mit dem Schaltwerk und der Kette. Wie oben schon geschrieben, gibt es einige Möglichkeiten, wieso das kaputt geht.


----------



## sommy25 (24. Mai 2016)

Bin ich daran selbst schuld, weil ich Fahrrad gefahren bin? Sowas bricht doch nicht einfach?!


----------



## Epic-Treter (24. Mai 2016)

Eben, entweder verschaltet, Stein oder Ast im Schaltwerk oder irgendwo hängen geblieben


----------



## sommy25 (24. Mai 2016)

und ein Materialfehler soll ausgeschlossen sein? Das verstehe ich nicht, ich weiß doch wo ich gefahren bin und wie es passiert ist.


----------



## Epic-Treter (24. Mai 2016)

Materialfehler erscheint mir am unwahrscheinlichsten, ist aber nie auszuschließen. Habe ich beim Schaltauge noch nie erlebt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (24. Mai 2016)

somdays schrieb:


> ...
> Jetzt ist mir am Wochenende die Aufnahme am Schaltauge vom Schaltwerk gebrochen, einfach so, bei der Fahrt.
> ...
> Musste das Fahrrad viele Kilometer aus dem Harz schieben.
> ...


Ja nee, iss klar. Einfach so. Vollkommen grundlos.
Und warum hälst Du nicht einfach die Füsse still wenn Dir noch keine Reaktion vom Händler Vorliegt? 
Hä?


----------



## sommy25 (24. Mai 2016)

Die Antwort liegt ja vor.. das ich mir keine Hoffnungen machen soll.

Ich habe hier kein Baumarkt-Fahrrad gekauft, es sind hochwertige Komponenten verbaut und da finde ich es unmöglich, wenn mals als Verursacher dargestellt wird oder zu blöd zum Fahren, weil man Steine nicht sieht. Da war nichts.

Wenn als nächstes der Lenker bricht oder eine Bremsscheibe reißt, bin ich dann auch Schuld? Klar fahre ich mit dem Fahrrad, aber Anwendungsbezogen, auf Schotter und im Wald. Hier geht es um ein Bauteil, welches keine Sollbruchstelle haben sollte.

Wenn das nicht bezahlt wird oder man sich irgendwie auf Kulanzbasis auf eine Teilzahlung einigt, suche ich mir einen anderen Hersteller mit Nicht-Shimano Komponenten.


----------



## sun909 (24. Mai 2016)

Nur zum Verständnis:
Hier schlägt alle Nase lang jemand auf, der eine Bestätigung möchte, dass ein Fehler seitens Händler/Hersteller/Baum vorliegt, wenn was schief gegangen ist...

Und natürlich nie was selber falsch gemacht hat  da wird man schon was skeptisch und fragt genauer nach...

Xtr ist Shimanos Top-Marke und hat eine sehr hohe Qualität und QMS. Von daher ist ein Materialfehler unwahrscheinlich.
Ich weiß auch nicht, wie du meinst, einen Stock oder Stein ausschließen zu können? Das geht so schnell, dass du den vorher gar nicht siehst.

Bzgl Beweislastumkehr kannst du dein Glück probieren.

Bei RCZ gibt es gerade günstig XTR schaltwerke.

Grüße

Edit: Rechtschreibung


----------



## bastea82 (25. Mai 2016)

Wer sagt den das nicht vorher schon eine Schädigung durch Ast/Stein stattgefunden hat? Dann braucht es manchmal nur den Tropfen der das Fass zum überlaufen bringt wie bspw. kurz verschaltet und dann eben - knack. Eben sowenig muss man den entscheidenden Einschlag nicht unbedingt mitbekommen haben.
Ich frage mich auch wie das Schaltwerk den Rahmen beschädigt haben soll, wenn mit der Beschädigung die Stelle neben der Achse gemeint ist. Was man so auf den schlechten Bildern erkennen kann erweckt auch den Anschein schon recht gebraucht zu sein. 



somdays schrieb:


> Wenn das nicht bezahlt wird oder man sich irgendwie auf Kulanzbasis auf eine Teilzahlung einigt, suche ich mir einen anderen Hersteller mit Nicht-Shimano Komponenten.


Du solltest dir bei derlei Ansichten wohl lieber ein anderes Hobby suchen, beim Mtb gehen halt auch mal Dinge kaputt. Speichenbruch war es bei mir, bergauf, einfach so.
Und nebenbei bemerkt, aufgewirbelte Steine (Schotter) können auch, wenn es ganz blöd kommt, in den Antrieb geraten. Also, für so abwegig halte ich das nicht.


----------



## Epic-Treter (25. Mai 2016)

somdays schrieb:


> Die Antwort liegt ja vor.. das ich mir keine Hoffnungen machen soll.
> 
> Ich habe hier kein Baumarkt-Fahrrad gekauft, es sind hochwertige Komponenten verbaut und da finde ich es unmöglich, wenn mals als Verursacher dargestellt wird oder zu blöd zum Fahren, weil man Steine nicht sieht. Da war nichts.
> 
> ...



Du hast ein Fahrrad gekauft, keinen Panzer. Da geht auch bei bestimmungsgemäßer Benutzung schon mal was kaputt.


----------



## sommy25 (25. Mai 2016)

Natürlich darf was kaputt gehen, aber nicht nach zwei Monaten!

Ihr habt es nicht verstanden.. und einige von euch sind vermutlich die ersten, die bei jedem kleinen Furz am Auto zur Autowerkstatt laufen und am besten noch einen Leihwagen haben wollen. Weil es hier ein Geräuscht gibt, die Sitze beim Einsteigen sich abnutzen oder es unten rechts hinter dem Cockpit irgendwie klappert. Da möchtet ihr doch auch, dass alles läuft, wenn ihr 20 000 oder 50 000 Euro ausgeben habt. Und bei mir geht es nicht um eine Naht die sich vom Sattel gelöst hat.

Was wäre denn, wenn ein Dämpfer nicht mehr seine Arbeit verrichtet und oder Öl ausläuft, nach zwei Monaten.. oder ein Lager sich festgefressen hat? Was ist eurer Meinung denn überhaupt der gesetzlichen Gewährleistung betroffen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (25. Mai 2016)

somdays schrieb:


> Natürlich darf was kaputt gehen, aber nicht nach zwei Monaten!
> 
> *Ihr habt es nicht verstanden..* und einige von euch sind vermutlich die ersten, die bei jedem kleinen Furz am Auto zur Autowerkstatt laufen und am besten noch einen Leihwagen haben wollen. Weil es hier ein Geräuscht gibt, die Sitze beim Einsteigen sich abnutzen oder es unten rechts hinter dem Cockpit irgendwie klappert. Da möchtet ihr doch auch, dass alles läuft, wenn ihr 20 000 oder 50 000 Euro ausgeben habt. Und bei mir geht es nicht um eine Naht die sich vom Sattel gelöst hat.
> 
> Was wäre denn, wenn ein Dämpfer nicht mehr seine Arbeit verrichtet und oder Öl ausläuft, nach zwei Monaten.. oder ein Lager sich festgefressen hat? Was ist eurer Meinung denn überhaupt der gesetzlichen Gewährleistung betroffen?




Fang ruhig an, die Leute anzumachen, die dir helfen sollen/wollen...

Ich hole dann mal Popcorn und bin raus.


----------



## Skwal (25. Mai 2016)

Ok, wir nehmen an, daß deine Schilderung korrekt ist, und keine äußere Gewalteinwirkung stattgefunden hat.

Möglicherweise war das Schaltwerk nach dem Wechsel der Schaltröllchen nicht korrekt montiert.
B-schraube nicht auf der Nase am Schaltauge, oder Schaltwerkskäfig nicht korrekt montiert.

Könnte kompliziert werden...


----------



## Roudy-Radler (25. Mai 2016)

Auf den Fotos sieht die Kassette schon arg verschlissen und dreckig aus.
Wie viele KM bist du in 2 Monaten gefahren?

So wie es aussieht, hat sich "etwas" im Schaltwerk verklemmt.
Du hast weitergetreten und das Schaltwerk mitgezogen und übers Ausfallende (an einer Stelle ist Lack ab) umgeknickt.

Eigentlich sollte dann das Ausfallende als Sollbruchstelle fungieren.
Vielleicht leistete das gewichtsoptimierte XTR weniger Widerstand als das Ausfallende.

Mir ist mal das gleiche passiert. Mein XT war gleichstark wie das Ausfallende.
Ergebnis beide krumm und nach zurechtbiegen konnte ich das Rennen zu ende fahren.

Sicher total ärgerlich - weil teuer - nur leider Teil unseres Sports :-(
Auf meinem Squash-Racket stand mal "Due to the Natur of the game racket may brake"


----------



## sommy25 (25. Mai 2016)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Auf den Fotos sieht die Kassette schon arg verschlissen und dreckig aus.
> Wie viele KM bist du in 2 Monaten gefahren?
> 
> So wie es aussieht, hat sich "etwas" im Schaltwerk verklemmt.
> ...



das ist mal eine vernünftige antwort, danke..


----------



## Vincy (25. Mai 2016)

Es ist ein Gewährleistungsfall, ergo ist der Verkäufer/Händler dein Vertragspartner. Da der Kauf noch keine 6 Monate alt ist, liegt die Beweispflicht bei dem Verkäufer/Hersteller. Reklamiere den Schaden am besten schriftlich beim Verkäufer und setzt ihm auch eine Frist. Ebenso soll er dir schriftlich die Ablehnung erklären. Dann reichst es ggfls beim Hersteller Cube ein und beanstandest es dort, über deinen Händler.
Wenn der Schaden durch einen Sturz bzw Umfaller entstanden ist, dann trägst du die Kosten selber. Bei einem Materialfehler trägt der Hersteller die Kosten. Anhand der Spuren am Schaltwerk lässt sich ggfls die Schadensursache erkennen. 
Falls du damit nicht einverstanden bist, dann bleibt dir da nur der Rechtsweg über einen Anwalt und/oder ein Gericht.

Unterschied zwischen Gewährleistung und Garantie
http://www.channelpartner.de/a/der-unterschied-zwischen-garantie-und-gewaehrleistung,2593115

http://www.cube.eu/service/faq/faq-...ontact-if-i-have-a-problem-with-my-cube-bike/
http://www.cube.eu/service/faq/faq-...do-i-have-guarantee-warranty-on-my-cube-bike/


----------



## bastea82 (25. Mai 2016)

Mehr aussagekräftige Bilder bitte.



roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Du hast weitergetreten und das Schaltwerk mitgezogen und übers Ausfallende (an einer Stelle ist Lack ab) umgeknickt.


Genau das stelle ich mir schwierig vor.

Hast du @somdays das Schaltwerk zurückgebogen oder an irgendwas rumoperiert?


----------



## Epic-Treter (25. Mai 2016)

somdays schrieb:


> Ihr habt es nicht verstanden..



Ich habe es schon verstanden. Du hast was zu Klump gefahren und willst es kostenlos ersetzt haben. Alle,die nicht Deiner Meinung sind, haben nix verstanden und geben keine vernünftige Antwort.
Ich bin dann mal raus. Muss mein Autoradio reklamieren, das spielt immer den falschen Sender.


----------



## sommy25 (25. Mai 2016)

Ich habe nichts kaputt gefahren... aber das wird von dir ja gekonnt irgnoriert.


----------



## hometrails (25. Mai 2016)

somdays schrieb:


> Ich war nicht im Bikepark oder was auch immer.



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/index.php?posts/13811378


----------



## Epic-Treter (25. Mai 2016)

somdays schrieb:


> Ich habe nichts kaputt gefahren... aber das wird von dir ja gekonnt irgnoriert.



Ich hab Deine Meinung nicht ignoriert, nur habe ich eine andere Meinung als Du.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastea82 (25. Mai 2016)

somdays schrieb:


> Hallo ihr,
> 
> ich bin momentan mit einen 140 mm All Mountain Cube unterwegs, fast vor der Haustür gibt es einen kleinen selbst angelegten Freeride-Park, bei dem ich nun einige Mal gewesen bin und etwas Blut geleckt habe.
> 
> Leider ist mir mein fast neues Fahrrad viel zu schade, gab auch schon einen kleinen Unfall, der bei einem Einsteiger ja nicht ausbleibt.


Hat der Unfall vllt. etwas mit dem Schadensbild zu tun? 
Obwohl, du fährst ja nur Schotter und Waldwege.

Ich bette auch grad mal das Video von den Wegen ein...


----------



## sun909 (26. Mai 2016)

hometrails schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/index.php?posts/13811378[/QUOTE



Goil

Qed...


----------



## Epic-Treter (26. Mai 2016)

bastea82 schrieb:


> Hat der Unfall vllt. etwas mit dem Schadensbild zu tun?
> Obwohl, du fährst ja nur Schotter und Waldwege.
> 
> Ich bette auch grad mal das Video von den Wegen ein...


----------



## Toolkid (26. Mai 2016)

somdays schrieb:


> Natürlich darf was kaputt gehen, aber nicht nach zwei Monaten!...


Die Zeit hat bei diesem Schaden absolut keinen Einfluss. Ich habe selbst erlebt wie Leute mit dem neuen Rad bei Fahrradladen losgefahren sind und die Kette gerissen oder sich einen Platten eingefahren haben.
Die Shadow+ Schaltwerke halten das Leertrum der Kette unter erhöhtem Zug. Das heißt es wirkt auch eine höhere Kraft auf die Befestigung am Rahmen. Durch Verkettung ungünstiger Umstände kann das offensichtlich passieren. Das passiert vor allem auch dann gerne, wenn man unter Last schaltet und würde auch erklären, wie zuvor bereits ein Zahn am Schaltröllchen abgebrochen ist.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (26. Mai 2016)

somdays schrieb:


> ...
> mein Fahrrad ist 2 Monate alt. Erst war am Schaltröllchen ein Zahn abgebrochen, ...
> Was ist eure Meinung...


Am Schaltröllchen ist mir noch nie ein Zahn ausgebrochen.
In jungen Jahren hatten wir einen in der Rennradgruppe der sich regelmäßig das Schaltwerk um den Hinterbau geschaltet hat. Sah ähnlich aus wie auf Deinen Bildern.
Meine Meinung: könnte sein, dass Du zu hart schaltest. Vielleicht hast Du Dir Dein Schaltwerk ja auch so zerstört.


----------



## Nico Laus (26. Mai 2016)

Könnte auch ein Montagefehler sein. Die Schraube zum Schaltauge festgeknallt und dabei das Material des Schaltwerks gespreizt/gebrochen. Das würde ich auf evtl. Spuren genauer untersuchen.


----------



## bastea82 (26. Mai 2016)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Könnte auch ein Montagefehler sein. Die Schraube zum Schaltauge festgeknallt und dabei das Material des Schaltwerks gespreizt/gebrochen. Das würde ich auf evtl. Spuren genauer untersuchen.


Da mußte dann aber reichlich fest abknallen damit das Material fliesst. Würde wohl vorher eher das Gewinde oder die schraube versagen.


----------



## Epic-Treter (26. Mai 2016)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Könnte auch ein Montagefehler sein. Die Schraube zum Schaltauge festgeknallt und dabei das Material des Schaltwerks gespreizt/gebrochen. Das würde ich auf evtl. Spuren genauer untersuchen.



Aber nicht doch. Das Teil ist dann vom Konstukteur zu schwach ausgelegt worden.


----------



## sommy25 (26. Mai 2016)

Cube zahlt nicht, Händler bietet mir einen großen Rabatt auf Neuteile an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sommy25 (26. Mai 2016)

Gibts für Shimano Ketten Kettenschlösser oder muss neu verietet werden?


----------



## Epic-Treter (26. Mai 2016)

somdays schrieb:


> Gibts für Shimano Ketten Kettenschlösser oder muss neu verietet werden?



Shimano Ketten müssen vernietet werden, lass es einen machen, der es kann
Alternativ kannst Du aber auch eine KMC-Kette oder eine von Wippermann verwenden. Die haben Kettenschlösser


----------



## HansGuenther (26. Mai 2016)

Könnt ihr euch noch an den User erinnern, der sein Rad gegen einen Baum gefahren hat, der Rahmen dadurch brach und er fest davon überzeugt war, dass das von der Garantie abgedeckt sei und ihm ein neues Rad zustünde? Denn dazu sei die Garantie ja schließlich da? An den erinnert mich dieser Thread ein wenig.


----------



## Orby (26. Mai 2016)

somdays schrieb:


> Cube zahlt nicht, Händler bietet mir einen großen Rabatt auf Neuteile an.



Was willst Du mehr?

Hier gibt es mehr, aber nicht umsonst.
https://www.wertgarantie.de/Home/Themen/Tarife/Fahrrad-Komplettschutz.aspx
Decken eigenes Verschulden auch ab. Gibt es bei vielen Versicherungen, nennt sich IMHO Allgefahrenversicherung.


----------

